# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  should i carb up on TKD?

## BigGunzOZ

should i carb up on TKD? and when yes, when and how many carbs?
thanks

----------


## demetri

I don't think that you should carb up on a TKD. The idea of the TKD is to feed your muscles through-out the week (at least from what I understand) so it makes no sense to have a refeed. You won't be depleted so I think it's counter productive.

----------


## painintheazz

> _Originally posted by demetri_ 
> *I don't think that you should carb up on a TKD. The idea of the TKD is to feed your muscles through-out the week (at least from what I understand) so it makes no sense to have a refeed. You won't be depleted so I think it's counter productive.*


I agree with dem, I don't think you need a carb up like CKD or as much carbs as you do on CKD, but you still should have one day were you up your carbs to get your metabolism back to normal.

Pain

----------


## BigGunzOZ

i am concerned that my leptin levels are down and i should carb up to get them high ????

----------


## painintheazz

That is why I said what I said......

Pain

----------


## BigGunzOZ

and how many carbs do u recommend on carb up (with tkd)

----------


## painintheazz

That is dependent upon how many carbs you get during pre and post workout during the week, and your bodies ability to handle carbs. IMO I would up it 150g for the day and see what that does for you. Then add 25-50g a week if you think you still need more. Then you can find your sweet spot. Remember to drop the fat to a lower level on this day so you are not going into mega calorie teritory.

Pain

----------


## BigGunzOZ

cool thanks,
and i am gonna take R-ALA
 :Smilie:

----------


## painintheazz

:Smilie: 

Pain

----------


## yellows2k

Why not eat a lower amount of carbs, 150-200, a day and do cardio in the AM on an empty stomach...You dont have to eliminate carbs to lose the fat, you just gotta eat smart....

----------

